# Avatar request (I already have the gif)



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys.

I have this gif of Bruce Buffer:

http://www.gifninja.com/Workspace/69adca89-50e0-4a18-a8d5-20ed99875291/output.gif

And I was wondering if just after he turns rapidly like that, someone could cut out Ryan Roberts and insert a black frame with "Fedor>all" in text.

I'd give whatever points I have left and rep to whoever does this. Any efforts would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just talking about somebody should make a .gif about this


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

M_D said:


> I was just talking about somebody should make a .gif about this


Haha yeah, JB posted it in his topic.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

best I could do.


----------

